
Where Is Americans’ Outrage Over Huawei Arrest? - Leary
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2018-12-07/arrest-of-huawei-s-meng-wanzhou-should-outrage-americans
======
dragonwriter
While the facts (or even specific charges, other than a characterization that
hey may relate to US sanctions on Iran) aren't all out by any stretch, it
seems quite plausible that Huawei did in fact violate US sanctions on Iran and
that as part of that corporate officers like the CFO would have committed US
criminal offenses within the scope of the US-Canada extradition agreement.

If there becomes a reason to think that the government acted without a good
faith, evidence-grounded belief in thebfacts alleged in the actual charges
sufficient to justify criminal charges, then perhaps outrage will be
justified.

------
ohiovr
We don't even know what the charges are yet. I'll withhold my opinion till the
facts are there. If there are no facts, (as common in this administration)
then this criticism is valid.

